# Kool-Aid Dying



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

Take a whole bunch of packets of whatever color you want and mix with enough water to make a thin paste. Spread it over the mane and tail and leave it in for a while and rinse it (not wash). The longer you leave it in, the stronger the color will be. I used to do this with my own hair when I was a kid  loved it!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh this is a cool idea! I am assuming it works best on white or whiteish hair?


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Kool-Aid actually lasts a pretty long time, I know a girl who dyed her hair with it last summer and age still has traces of it. I would suggest using manic panic hair dye, semi-permanent, it's 100% vegan and it's the stuff dog groomers use! You could always pull
Your horse's mane if you have a show or something, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Warm why don't you just buy some clip in coloured hair extensions from eBay. Re usable and you can take them out. Far more colours available too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My friend tried this on her cat and didn't get great color... the spray color stuff works so much better and comes right out. We have a big costume party at our barn every Halloween and there are always horses covered with it, no stains!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there anything that would work on a black mane and tail? I'm wanting to do the whole mane and tail not just streaks. Might have to go with streaks/extensions though since black is so hard to cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

countrylove, colored hairspray works on dark hair too! That would be your best bet, maybe hair chalk would work as well?


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

You could also try the chalk that groomers use on dogs.


----------



## Catori (Nov 27, 2013)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Kool-Aid actually lasts a pretty long time, I know a girl who dyed her hair with it last summer and age still has traces of it. I would suggest using manic panic hair dye, semi-permanent, it's 100% vegan and it's the stuff dog groomers use! You could always pull
> Your horse's mane if you have a show or something, though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i think i might try the manic panic. I don't really want something that comes right out. And i don't really want to use extensions but thanks for all the ideas!!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> countrylove, colored hairspray works on dark hair too! That would be your best bet, maybe hair chalk would work as well?


Thanks! we're entering a costume class as a my little pony. Her name's Comet so we are painting a comet on her hind quarters and painting her hooves and dying her mane and tail  Ill post pics but its not until fall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Kool-Aid actually lasts a pretty long time, I know a girl who dyed her hair with it last summer and age still has traces of it. I would suggest using manic panic hair dye, semi-permanent, it's 100% vegan and it's the stuff dog groomers use! You could always pull
> Your horse's mane if you have a show or something, though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would never use manic panic on my horse! It ruins your hair, I would know, because I dyed my own hair with it.


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

if you want to wash it off after try putting a liquid pony paint on it.


----------



## Catori (Nov 27, 2013)

Gossip said:


> I would never use manic panic on my horse! It ruins your hair, I would know, because I dyed my own hair with it.


I think then ill just use kool aid now. I really don't care if its in for a while! I would actually like it too! I don't want to use hair chalk cause it comes out in one wash i have multiple things to go to that I'm dressing up so i would really like it to stay in so i don't have to do it again!! :lol:


----------

